# Need info on services in Manzanillo



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

We bought a condo in Manzanillo, and would like to know what people are doing for these services:

Television

Telephone, and or cellphone

Internet

Are there package deals for some, or all of the above?

We will move there within 2 years, and will be coming for vacations until then. We would also be thankful for any other information people could provide for us "newbies" 

Thanks, Chilelovers


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Someone from Manzanillo will be able to give you more detailed information but, in general, you may be wise to use an inexpensive Telcel cell phone until you move in full time. Maybe even longer, if you play to be inland, at a higher elevation, to escape the hot and humid months. Your condo manager can probably give you the TV information you need. Some condos have cable service pre-wired and others may have satellite arrangements. In many areas, you will have a choice of internet service from Telmex (with a phone package), the local cable TV company or even private wireless providers. It is all about choices and 'packages' and your condo neighbors will be your best source of information.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree that using a cel phone service is the best until you are there full time. Telmex doesn't offer a "we are here for 2 weeks" program. Maybe another condo owner will share his wireless Internet connection for your short stays

Local cable is easy with a minimum of $200mx ... but will it meet your English needs? You may have to graduate to Satellite


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the rapid response, I have picked up an unlocked GSM phone to use with the telcell prepaid service for the vacation time. My wife was leaning toward cable, but I will have to look into the amount of English programing available.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

I live near centro Santiago full-time and here is what I do:


Television - Sky Satellite, not a big television watcher and I get all I need from this

Telephone, and or cellphone - I have a telmex landline in the house and a telcel amigo plan celphone

Internet - I get my internet from telmex. if you are in an area with cable you can also get internet with telecable. In addition you can get monthly service through telcel. lots of options

Are there package deals for some, or all of the above? - not sure what the cable cost is with internet, but my telmex bill is slightly less than 500 pesos per month for phone and intenet.

Good luck,
Stan


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Stan. We will be in Burgos II near Audiencia Beach. I saw the Sky dishes at each unit, but I'm not sure if there is cable available. 

Thanks, Rich


----------



## aaronykelly (Jul 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the tips!*

Stan,

Thanks for the info - we're moving down in August for the academic year (we have two young kids) - have a place rented in Real del Country but haven't dug into services yet.

Great info! Hope to meet you sometime down there.

Aaron





stanburn said:


> I live near centro Santiago full-time and here is what I do:
> 
> 
> Television - Sky Satellite, not a big television watcher and I get all I need from this
> ...


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

Since this post came back to life I will say thanks for the the help. I retired early, and we moved here at the end of May. We love it here and the info came in handy, we have the same services as Stan, since Telecable does not serve Burgos II. 

Thanks fellow expats!
Rich


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. It's time to go to your control panel and change your location.


----------

